# Call Recording App?



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

I'm coming from the Thunderbolt and I loved Call Recorder from Skvalex. I tried using total recall but I can't get it to work. I'm using CM10, anyone know a good call recorder that works?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Not the answer you are looking for but Synergy rom has it baked in.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Hmm nice I might have to flash it and see how it is!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scbiba (Jan 9, 2014)

If you rooted your phone, there are several choices.
If you did't root your phone, so far the only solution I found is Boldbeast call recorder for android. No need to root, just install and go. You should enable the "Tune Recording" option inside the app, my SCH-i535 record calls very clear in two sides.


----------

